

Ask HN: Is it possible in the future, viruses may appear that don't exist yet? - arjn


======
Blahah
If you mean biological viruses, it's not just possible, it's certain. In the
two seconds it took you to read this, hundreds or thousands of viruses
appeared that didn't exist before. Mutation happens at a very high rate, and
there are a lot of viruses in the world.

If you mean computer viruses, it's not just possible, it's certain. Just that
the rate is several orders of magnitude slower because it depends on human
ingenuity :).

